# Welding Positioner



## jbolt (May 15, 2018)

I blame RayC for planting the seed in my head to build a positioner. See his post https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/welding-rotary-table.64640/

I have another project that has a lot of round bits to weld so it made sense to make one. This is my slightly more complicated re-mix of Rays concept.


The table is 6" x .5" steel. Slots are sized for a 1/4" nut across the flats. No need to make special nuts. Slots were machined on the CNC mill. I had to get creative on holding a 6" disc in a 4" vise.






Main shaft, bearing block, taper roller bearing and retainer/ground commutator.





Main shaft is pressed into the table. No welds.





The base is made from 11 ga. steel sheet. I had my local supplier cut them to size for me. Cost me $13 out the door. 12v power supply and speed control are mounted to 1" x 1/8" flat and then to threaded stand-offs welded to the underside of the base top. There is a anti-rotation bracket attached to the motor gearbox with a slot that engages a 1/4" dowel pin which is pressed into the bearing block.  A set screw secures the gearbox shaft to the main shaft. The motor/gearbox are only supported by the shaft.







The stand is made from 1" square tube and 3/8" x 2" steel flat. The table can be set from 0 - 90 degrees in 15 degree increments.





Adapter for a 5" 3-jaw chuck





Painted, wired up and ready to go. I did the table ground a little different than RayC. I used 3 strands of 1/4" copper ground strap which wraps around the shaft retainer and is tensioned with a spring. There is a ground lug for the welder ground clamp on the bottom strip that holds the power cable gland and the 2-pin foot switch connector. I also added an adjustable hand support system.


----------



## vocatexas (May 15, 2018)

NICE WORK! I like it!


----------



## Ray C (May 16, 2018)

Man, I wish I had one like that!

Very nice!


----------



## BROCKWOOD (May 16, 2018)

Very inspiring!


----------



## RandyM (May 16, 2018)

Very professional.


----------



## Firestopper (May 16, 2018)

Super clean work


----------



## brino (May 27, 2018)

Fantastic Build!

Thanks for sharing this.
-brino


----------



## Billh51 (May 27, 2018)

Well thought out and nicely executed. Fantastic build, congrats.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 27, 2018)

Nice build. Looks good and a clean set up .


----------



## zmotorsports (May 28, 2018)

Very nicely done.

You'll love having a welding positioner.

Mike


----------



## jbolt (May 31, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. 

I'm really pleased on how this turned out so I posted plans in the plans section. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/small-welding-positioner.70188/


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jun 2, 2018)

Very nice, I know my circular welds would be neater if I had one, but at this stage I can't justify the time.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jun 15, 2018)

RandyM said:


> Very professional.





brino said:


> Fantastic Build!
> 
> Thanks for sharing this.
> -brino


Yes, if  you have one you will have less sputter and find it in regular use
for dozens of other uses.   Nice. '!   ,,BLJHB


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 15, 2018)

Great job, will be a real asset in the shop. Mike


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 1, 2018)

Well done.


----------



## Tilletman30 (Feb 21, 2019)

Do you have to use cold roll steel or will mild steel work ?


----------



## Tilletman30 (Feb 26, 2019)

Is the drive table only  pressed fit into the shaft or is there a screw


----------



## jbolt (Mar 7, 2019)

Tilletman30 said:


> Is the drive table only  pressed fit into the shaft or is there a screw


It is a press fit only.


----------



## matzo (Jan 30, 2020)

The ground stop goes from where nowhere?


----------



## matzo (Jan 30, 2020)

Sorry from where to where?


----------



## Chewy (Jan 30, 2020)

Excellent!  Have put it on to-do list.  I have wanted something like that for years.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 30, 2020)

That is a professional job sir.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Feb 2, 2020)

I think some one else asked it... @jbolt how do you mitigate the juice traveling to ground from the welder? I have all the parts to build one, but I'm afraid the amps from the TIG will blow something.


----------



## jbolt (Feb 3, 2020)

The welder ground is connected directly to the ground lug on the positioner housing. The ground strap inside makes a direct connection from the turntable shaft to the housing. This also keeps full current from traveling through the roller bearings and damaging them. The chassis of the speed controller and power supply are grounded to the housing through the mounting screws. The electronics are unaffected by the welder.


----------



## KBeitz (Feb 28, 2020)

You need a rocker foot pedal for fwd/rev.


----------



## jbolt (Feb 28, 2020)

KBeitz said:


> You need a rocker foot pedal for fwd/rev.


The speed controller has a fwd/rev switch. The foot pedal is on/off only.


----------

